# Companion Planting With Herbs



## paul giffin (Jul 21, 2012)

HI Tee, I have a Question but first i would like to say that I appreciate all your tips.Your Grand pa would be proud I'm sure..OK I grow cucs on a trellis I'm wondering why some cucumbers will grow straight and some grow with a major curl.What's up with that? A great fan Paul....


----------



## paul giffin (Jul 21, 2012)

Why do some cucumbers grow a massive curl while others grow straight? My cucs grow on a trellis?


----------



## Jahnavi (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow found this article to be very helpful. Didn't know I could plant herbs and veggies near each other...that they can benefit each other. Great tips to know for next year's gardening. Thanks!


----------

